# ¿Podríamos pagarle a Lobo Estepario un alquiler en algún chamizo entre todos, mediante Crowfunding? Me da mucha pena, ha discutido con su amigo.



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente. 
Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche. 
No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.


----------



## Charles B. (21 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que sería un insulto para él. En sus vídeos no deja de considerar que la sociedad se ha convertido en un rebaño de borregos que merece todo su desprecio. Bueno, pues no veo la razón de que parte de esa sociedad le ponga un piso convirtiéndolo así en nuestra puta antisistema particular. 

De todas formas no os preocupéis, este impostor es de familia forrada y papi no dejará que su nene muera de hambre.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Va, ¿que os parece?


----------



## Cergalo (21 Ene 2022)

Si no quiere remar tendrá que aprender a nadar


----------



## pepetemete (21 Ene 2022)

A ver colega, si es tan listo...como se dejó timar por ese supuesto "colega" .
Cuando afrontas una situación como la que él ha elegido, pues ya sabes que hay consecuencias.
Que busque una alternativa.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Ene 2022)

Cergalo dijo:


> Si no quiere remar tendrá que aprender a nadar



Lo has clavado


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Echando cuentas necesitaríamos 3000 personas, para que pagando 10 céntimos alcancemos la cifra de 300 euros al mes para el alquiler de un chamizo norteño.

Si no conseguimos reunir 3000 seguidores, podemos subir la cifra y pagar 50 céntimos al mes entre 700 y seguiría siendo bien poco para nuestros bolsillos. Incluso pagando 1 euro al mes, seguiría siendo una aportación bien barata y lo podríamos conseguir con 300 o 400 seguidores.

TODAS LAS ACTUALIZACIONES QUE ESCRIBA Y RESPUESTAS MIAS, TENDRÁN QUE SER EN ESTE MENSAJE. YA QUE BURBUJA ESTÁ COMETIENDO UNA CHAPUZA CONMIGO Y NO ME DEJA PUBLICAR MENSAJES NUEVOS EN MIS PROPIOS HILOS.


----------



## claudiofp (21 Ene 2022)

Ese hombre es para tenerlo como mucho 2 minutos a tu lado más no.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



¿No ha durado ni una semana de convivencia?


----------



## bocadRillo (21 Ene 2022)

A mí también me gustaría estar sin pegar palo y de excursión por el campo y la playita todo el año, pero tengo que trabajar para comer.


----------



## Luftwuaje (21 Ene 2022)

Jajajajaja, qué cachondo.


----------



## COMPITRUENO (21 Ene 2022)

¿Donde se pueden ver ahora sus videos?


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿No ha durado ni una semana de convivencia?



Porque el "colega" se quería aprovechar económicamente de Lobo, ya hace falta ser miserable además sabiendo la precaria situación de Lobo.
Pero ya sabemos como son todos los cobardes, solo se atreven con los más débiles.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Porque el "colega" se quería aprovechar económicamente de Lobo, ya hace falta ser miserable además sabiendo la precaria situación de Lobo.
> Pero ya sabemos como son todos los cobardes, solo se atreven con los más débiles.



¿Dónde está el vídeo que explica todo ésto?


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Pu


bocadRillo dijo:


> A mí también me gustaría estar sin pegar palo y de excursión por el campo y la playita todo el año, pero tengo que trabajar para comer.



Pues rebelate y haz lo mismo.


----------



## Jilti (21 Ene 2022)

Si sobra algo también podríamos pagarle unas putillas......... Seguro que @QuiqueCamoiras conoce alguna que nos hace un buen precio.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el vídeo que explica todo ésto?



En su canal de Telegram "Lobo Estepario".
Pero ya ha empezado a eliminar todos los escritos y audios sobre el tema. Quizás quede aún el video.


----------



## bocadRillo (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pu
> 
> Pues rebelate y haz lo mismo.



Después de hustec


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Parece que lo ha echado porque le ha pedido que no fume dentro de la casa y el lobo no ha querido.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Esa fue la escusa final para echarlo. Pero el trasfondo no era ese. Quería que Lobo le pagase la factura entera de la luz y que lobo le fregara los platos y le ordenarse la casa porque se ve que el tipo era un cerdo y un inútil.


----------



## claudiofp (21 Ene 2022)

COMPITRUENO dijo:


> ¿Donde se pueden ver ahora sus videos?



En telegram


----------



## Amerika (21 Ene 2022)

Joder que poco le ha durado la alegria.. y se compro un colchon y todo xD


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

COMPITRUENO dijo:


> ¿Donde se pueden ver ahora sus videos?



En Telegram, en su canal "Lobo Estepario".


----------



## Pogues (21 Ene 2022)

nop


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

A ver, Lobo Le estaba ayudando con la leña para el fuego, el gallinero, el huerto, le fregaba la cocina porque el "colega" no sabía, era un marrano. Lobo no le ocasionaba gastos y además le pagaba media factura de la luz. Vino a ayudar, no a ser una carga. Pero el "colega" quiso aprovecharse más y como no le cuadraban las cuentas y le sabía mal que Lobo se fuera al monte a hacer ejercicio, pues surgió la discusión. Y fin.


----------



## olympus1 (21 Ene 2022)

Y quien es el lobo ese ?


----------



## SOY (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Esa fue la escusa final para echarlo. Pero el trasfondo no era ese. Quería que Lobo le pagase la factura entera de la luz y que lobo le fregara los platos y le ordenarse la casa porque se ve que el tipo era un cerdo y un inútil.



Seguramente, lo quería echar y esa fue la excusa.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Esa fue la escusa final para echarlo. Pero el trasfondo no era ese. Quería que Lobo le pagase la factura entera de la luz y que lobo le fregara los platos y le ordenarse la casa porque se ve que el tipo era un cerdo y un inútil.



*El bobo esnifado no quería fregar los platos pero el guarro era el otro, 
El bobo esnifado no queria pagar la luz pero el aprobechado era el otro*






. . . . ya si eso competas tú el meme, que a mi me da la risa.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Seguramente, lo quería echar y esa fue la excusa.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Si, querría tenerlo todo el día como un sirviente y Le jodia que saliera a hacer alguna escursion por el campo. Por cierto, ayer subió un video guapísimo con música medieval y todo, por esas tierras Astur cántabras, unos pueblos perdidos.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Siii!!
Un euro está muy bien. Con 300 o más seguidores podemos llegar a la cifra de un alquiler.


----------



## alas97 (21 Ene 2022)

que haga un disco de música con su guitarra cantando flamenco y lo suba a spotify por 20 céntimos y arreglado.

_#ideasquenienmil_


----------



## Burbujin00 (21 Ene 2022)

Pero si es un actor y de familia de bien, os está tangando desde hace años, vaya vaya 

Algunos no aprendeis ni a pedradas en la cabeza

Brindo por vosotros y vuestros salvadores!!! 

Os van a robar con el tocomocho 2.0


----------



## SOY (21 Ene 2022)

Audio del lobo sobre lo que le ha pasado:







Este audio lo ha publicado el lobo, se lo ha enviado alguien.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## subaru (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



¿Pero este tio no era el que decía que se iba a ir Alemania a trabajar en el campo?

Es un puto zumbado, no extraña que ni sus padres ni sus colegas le quieran tener cerca. Se acabará suicidando seguramente.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Gracias. Me alegra saber que aún hay gente con empatia, simpatía y consideración. 
Y además tiene en su canal de Telegram 10 mil seguidores. El chico nunca lo ha pedido, pero si pidiera una pequeña aportación podría conseguirlo.


----------



## FOYETE (21 Ene 2022)

Ya he creado la cuenta corriente para recaudar el dinero
ES21 8746 90 7654 0987 123


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Ene 2022)

O a ti y a mí, joder!!!!


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Audio del lobo sobre lo que le ha pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK gracias por subir esos audios rescatados. Pero había un video donde lo contaba todo con pelos y señales, lo de la factura, el gallinero, la cocina, etc y un escrito suyo contándolo todo. Pero ya los ha borrado.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (21 Ene 2022)

Buueno, dejando las bromas a un lado: el Lobo si se planta un domingo en el Retiro de Madrid y hace su monito...se forra.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (21 Ene 2022)

Sin ánimo de ofender.....

A nadie se le ha pasado por la cabeza decirle al Lobo que se ponga a currar ?


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Ene 2022)

Ve a verlo y animalo con una mamada.


----------



## davitin (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



Jajajjajjajajaj


----------



## SOY (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> OK gracias por subir esos audios rescatados. Pero había un video donde lo contaba todo con pelos y señales, lo de la factura, el gallinero, la cocina, etc y un escrito suyo contándolo todo. Pero ya los ha borrado.



Es uno de los audios que he puesto. El vídeo lo tengo pero me costaba menos subir el audio.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Yo no tengo ni idea de como se hace un Crowfunding, no se como va. Pero ahí dejo la idea. Si el hilo engorda y reúne seguidores, tal vez podamos hacer algo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ene 2022)

No tengo otra cosa que hacer que poner dinero para ese vago.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No tengo otra cosa que hacer que poner dinero para ese vago.



Pues tu no lo pongas. 
Que lo pongan los que empatizan con el.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pues tu no lo pongas.
> Que lo pongan los que empatizan con el.



Enviadlo a casa de Vincent 74 y que viva ahí y nos echamos unas risas con los streamings, entonces si que pongo pasta.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Ene 2022)

No sólo la como sino que la cocino de pm!


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Echando cuentas necesitaríamos 3000 personas, para que pagando 10 céntimos alcancemos la cifra de 300 euros al mes para el alquiler de un chamizo norteño.
> 
> Si no conseguimos reunir 3000 seguidores, podemos subir la cifra y pagar 50 céntimos al mes entre 700 y seguiría siendo bien poco para nuestros bolsillos. Incluso pagando 1 euro al mes, seguiría siendo una aportación bien barata y lo podríamos conseguir con 300 o 400 seguidores.





Hola Lobo, ya sospechaba que eras forero, pero todavía no había localizado tu nick


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



Y por qué cojones tendríamos que ayudar a ese tipo con dinero?
Acaso no es capaz el mismo de ganarse la vida? 
Por qué crees que le harías un favor?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2022)

tiene telefono movil ? esta fuertecillo, es hora de que le saque partido a su fisico, podeis convencerlo para que se deje con viejecillos a cambio de parte de sus pensiones, incluso si esta de acuerdo podeis ayudarle a subir anuncios a pasion.com para encontrar clientes.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Ene 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Audio del lobo sobre lo que le ha pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder me lo imagino de novio tiene que ser un dolor de ovarios.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Ene 2022)

Y también podríamos pagarle a Tonto Ingenuo los 400 euros que le timaron.


----------



## moritobelo (21 Ene 2022)

Yo le dono una pistola y una bala, que pueda jugar a la ruleta rusa...


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Ene 2022)

Pues vamos a ello. Me vuelvo pa Ejpein entonces!!! Le dejo mi puesto al @eL PERRO y mi mujer y mis hijos!!!


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Ene 2022)

10 cts... ?

parece un troleo, tío.


por lo menos 20 cts, que además aquí, con los cientos de comemierdas que hay, es el monto que se lleva


----------



## Blunae (21 Ene 2022)

¿Pero de verdad pensáis que es tan fácil alquilar una casa? 
La última vez que pregunté por una casa en el Norte, sin intermediarios, 250 euros; me pidieron nómina. 
Sin nómina o aval no alquilas un cagao en este país.
Y no sé quién de vosotros va a hacer de aval para alquilarle algo al Lobo.
Dejaos las ideas de chorlito y que se ponga a currar o monetizar, pero ya está bien de echarle jeta e ir de mártir por la vida.


----------



## No sé Rick (21 Ene 2022)

No cabe un tonto más en este país.

No me puedo creer que haya subnormales recaudando dinero para ese jeta repugnante.

Está ciclado, así que que vaya a Mercamadrid a descargar camiones por las noches y deje de parasitar que le pagamos las carreteras, policía, ejército, hospitales, médicos, enfermeras, agua corriente, luz, todo lo que disfruta España libre de delincuentes se lo pagamos los demás y él nos parasita.

Si quiere vivir sin trabajar porque la sociedad somos una mierda que no haga el menor gasto de nada público.


----------



## Diek (21 Ene 2022)

Joder, yo creo que hay pueblos en la España vaciada, que dejarían que alguien se quedara en una de las casas vacías y sin dueño, siempre que fuera una persona respetuosa y que cuidara la casa, no se metiera en problemas con los vecinos...incluso quizás podría sobrevivir haciendo pequeñas chapuzas, ayudando a los ancianos, no se...


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

¿Y como sabes eso? Si no ha puesto nada en YouTube ni en Telegram.

De todas formas, Lobo solo tiene que remar 1 añito, como mucho 2 añitos para comprar un chamizo en un pueblo vaciado y cobrar el IMV.

¿No puede remar 2 años? Estuvo remando con el blablacar malviviendo y no puede remar 2 años de peon de fabrica.

Esta equivocado en eso, la vida es sacrificio, un sacrificio temporal para obtener algo mejor, es bastante adolescente el bueno de Lobo, a mi me cae de puta madre, pero no me jodas, que tampoco lo tiene muy jodido para ahorrar y comprarse un chamizo en un sitio asi.


----------



## Floky (21 Ene 2022)

Que se ponga a trabajar o qué se vaya con su puta madre. No mantengo a más flojos.


----------



## med_aigual (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



donde hay q poner la pasta q me sobran los bitcoins


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Porque el "colega" se quería aprovechar económicamente de Lobo, ya hace falta ser miserable además sabiendo la precaria situación de Lobo.
> Pero ya sabemos como son todos los cobardes, solo se atreven con los más débiles.



Nadie da nada gratis.

No se en que mundo ha vivido Lobo, pero la vida del Liceo Frances, la vida burguesa, no existe, es un cuento para 4.

Comprar un chamizo en un pueblo asi no cuesta mas de 30.000, solo necesita sacrificarse un par de añitos espartanos en una fabrica para comprar el chamizo y tirarse a la paguita vital.

En uno de sus ultimos videos decia, aaay pero costaria otros 20.000 arreglarla.... Lobo, que mas da que cueste 20.000 euros si estas con paguita y tienes todo el tiempo del mundo ¿Eres entonces un vago que no quiere ni arreglar sus propias cosas?

A mi no me jodas, recuerdo la historia del hombre aquel que pico una gran roca e hizo su casa dentro, que hasta Alfonso XIII la visitó en su momento, ves, UN TIO CON COJONES, Lobo en esto me demuestra ser un debilucho sistemico, no esta tan energico como dice, tiene miedos.

Si no le aconsejais esto, estais colaborando con un espiral de soledad tremenda, alguien tiene que decirle que se deje de tanto 5G y de tanta pollada, que cada vez parece mas un ciudadano de Jonestown y alli acabaron todos mal.

El ya ha trabajado y de hecho, hasta habia ahorrado, pero se lo gasto todo en irse con la putilla aquella a Filipinas, eso no lo critico, por amor hacemos verdaderas subnormalidades, pero SIN TRABAJAR un tiempo no va a poder vivir el sueño que quiere.

El vera lo que quiere, vivir dependiendo de viejos langostos o sacrificio y paguita para vivir en el monte, NO HAY MAS.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

El Lobo no pide dinero. Lo pide un forero que se le ocurrió ayudarle. En fin.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Ene 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> Joder que poco le ha durado la alegria.. y se compro un colchon y todo xD



Es verdad, se gastó 200 cholos en un colchón... total para usarlo lo máximo 3 días.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> El Lobo no pide dinero. Lo pide un forero que se le ocurrió ayudarle. En fin.



Deberia pedir pasta pero tambien currar, en serio, si alguno de aqui hablais con el, abridle los ojos porque el tema de no currar e ir de errante por ahi dependiendo de viejos no es la solucion a nada, debe de trabajar unos años y ahorrar todo.


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Nadie da nada gratis.
> 
> No se en que mundo ha vivido Lobo, pero la vida del Liceo Frances, la vida burguesa, no existe, es un cuento para 4.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que nadie de nada gratis y otra cosa esque se aprovechen de ti. Ni de coña consigues 30000 euros en dos años para comprar un chamizo.
Hoy día, no puedes escavar una roca para hacerte una casa, esta Todo prohibido.



Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Deberia pedir pasta pero tambien currar, en serio, si alguno de aqui hablais con el, abridle los ojos porque el tema de no currar e ir de errante por ahi dependiendo de viejos no es la solucion a nada, debe de trabajar unos años y ahorrar todo.



Si. Eso si. Yo me refiero en ponerle pasta para algo provisional, temporal, para que se estabilice un poco. Y a partir de ahí que se busque un currelo para ganar dinero por si mismo.
Esque ahora mismo se le ve muy inestable y eso puede ser una espiral peligrosa de la que no poder salir.


----------



## moritobelo (21 Ene 2022)

Porque te lo pide su novio, el creador del hilo...


----------



## Saluter (21 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Deberia pedir pasta pero tambien currar, en serio, si alguno de aqui hablais con el, abridle los ojos porque el tema de no currar e ir de errante por ahi dependiendo de viejos no es la solucion a nada, debe de trabajar unos años y ahorrar todo.



Si. Eso si. Yo me refiero en ponerle pasta para algo provisional, temporal, para que se estabilice un poco. Y a partir de ahí que se busque un currelo para ganar dinero por si mismo.
Es temporal, provisional, para que se estabilice un poco y a partir de ahí se busque trabajo para ganar dinero el mismo.


----------



## John Connor (21 Ene 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> Joder que poco le ha durado la alegria.. y se compro un colchon y todo xD



El otro día me dió por ver qué había sacado últimamente, y ahí estaba, grabando un vídeo mientras iba al Ikea de no se dónde en el País Vasco. Ya me cuentas tú de dónde sacas el dinero pa gasofa y el colchoncito "sin trabajar".

A ver, a mí el chaval me parece que tiene buen fondo, pero está claro que vive en su mundo. No sé si será un desequilibrado, pero tiene pinta de ser "especial".


----------



## Redwill (21 Ene 2022)

Y como te enteras de estas mierdas si hace mucho que no sube videos


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Ene 2022)

Quieres que discuta con nosotros o que?


----------



## daesrd (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



Joder que pesados sois algunos con ésta persona, no veis que lo estáis humillando más?


----------



## burbucoches (21 Ene 2022)

Q SE valla a vivir con David Evil q tb es nomada duermecochista y q aprenda a no ser una Carga para nadie

Entonces SE lo pago a Jeronimo pa q lo administre


----------



## Triyuga (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ene 2022)

Pobre amigo que ha tenido que aguantarlo en su casa.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Una cosa es que nadie de nada gratis y otra cosa esque se aprovechen de ti. Ni de coña consigues 30000 euros en dos años para comprar un chamizo.
> Hoy día, no puedes escavar una roca para hacerte una casa, esta Todo prohibido.
> 
> 
> ...



Si se puede conseguir pasta, da igual que sea en 2 años o 5, pero con la vida que tiene Lobo ahorrar, ahorra bastante, en su dia logro ahorrar 6000 pavos no lo olvidemos.

Yo a Lobo le puedo donar 20 pavos, no me importa, es un tio que me he reido mucho con el, pero la negatividad de no voy a trabajar ni tener nada porque esto se acaba no es una buena mentalidad, es aun joven y tiene tiempo, un plazo de 5 años para realizar un sacrificio que le va a dar mucha felicidad.

No hay que ser tan cenizo, Lobo es carne de gente de todo tipo, puede dar con autenticos psicopatas por ahi, yo tendria cuidado si fuera el.

Otra cosa peligrosa que comete es "solo voy a relacionarme con no vacunados", a ver Lobo, en el sector conspiranoya seamos claros, hay mucho esquizofrenico, hay gente que se ha vacunado porque no tenia otra opcion pero no busca que te jodan la vida a ti por no hacerlo, entre el blanco y el negro hay grises.

Debe moderarse un poco, asentarse, trabajar una temporada y comprarse un chamizo, sin queja de que hay luego que arreglarlo.

Entiendo lo que me dices que ahora es ilegal hacer una casa en una roca, lo se, pero en uno de sus ultimos videos recuerda que dice ¿Cuanto puede costar esta casa? Y luego habria que meterle no se cuanto para arreglarla.

No se entiende, que quiere, una casa cojonuda gratis, si quiera quiere arreglar nada, no se entiende macho, las cosas como son.


----------



## NarcoPrep (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



Yo lo metía en mi casa que tengo dos habitaciones y baño individual libre pero no se como contactar con el.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Ene 2022)

que mueva el culo y doble el lomo


----------



## Topacio (22 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Enviadlo a casa de Vincent 74 y que viva ahí y nos echamos unas risas con los streamings, entonces si que pongo pasta.



Lo imagino en la misma habitación con el Vincent y San Ludopatron y tendríamos un show que ni en Netflix


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Ene 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Lo imagino en la misma habitación con el Vincent y San Ludopatron y tendríamos un show que ni en Netflix



Plataforma de contenidos de Burbuja ya!


----------



## Topacio (22 Ene 2022)

Ya dijo que su madre le envía dinero todos los meses y heredó el piso de la abuela que lo tiene para él solito

El hilo es innecesario ya que además ,estuvo unos meses atrás viviendo de transferencias de sus seguidores.


----------



## elmegaduque (22 Ene 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Ya dijo que su madre le envía dinero todos los meses y *heredó el piso de la abuela que lo tiene para él solito*
> 
> El hilo es innecesario ya que además ,estuvo unos meses atrás viviendo de transferencias de sus seguidores.



Entonces lo que le hace falta es una cura de congruencia.

Le gusta ir dando tumbos, y eso tiene sus inconvenientes sobre todo en invierno.

Ir de gira triunfal permanente retroalimentando su personaje termina por devorar su persona. Pero es por su personaje por lo que se le conoce, y es a su personaje a quien seguimos y de quien hablamos.

Ojo, y yo le sigo gustosamente. Es un profeta, y como tal, no puede estar tan "cuerdo" como la mayoría.


----------



## Nagare1999 (22 Ene 2022)

estos si son trols de más calidad


----------



## loveisintheair (22 Ene 2022)

He tenido varios amigos que se empeñaban en vivir al margen del sistema. Y sobrevivir les costaba mucho más esfuerzo, sacrificio y humillaciones que trabajar. Algunos a sus 70 años, andan mendigando a sus hijos, a sus amigos, a las locas que se les acercan...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (22 Ene 2022)

Ami me gustan sus videos , pero de hay a pagarle el alquiler anda y que se lo pague el por otra parte 

Lobo grande como siempre


----------



## jkaza (22 Ene 2022)

Yo también quiero que me hagáis un croufandin, qué método de pago os va mejor?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (22 Ene 2022)

El notas ese es un puto vago de mierda y un pijo de familia bien.
Quería ser actor o doblador de pelis y ganar un pastón tocando se los huevos sin tener que madrugar pero no tiene ni talento ni padrino.
Su madre le daba 400 pavos todos los meses pa que comiera de menú y durmiera en algún hostal las noches de mucho frío. .mientras en los videos se tiraba el moco de que pasaba el día con 2 ajos y unas naranjas.
Menudo comeollas 1 semana a durado en la casa del colega....uffffff debe ser más inaguantable que una charo menopausia.
E imagino los langostos de los Papís deben tener 3-4 pisos en Madrid en zonas bien que el hipie hederada y pondrá de pisos turísticos a 800€ la quincena y aquí algún gilipollas le quiere pagar el alquiler jojojojojojojojojo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Ene 2022)

No sé Rick dijo:


> No cabe un tonto más en este país.
> 
> No me puedo creer que haya subnormales recaudando dinero para ese jeta repugnante.
> 
> ...



No es por defenderlo, pero quitando las carreteras, no usa nada público. Es como cualquier otro mendigo que (normalmente) vive en su coche.


----------



## dosuno (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.


----------



## Charles B. (22 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


>



¿Por qué se ríe como un marica con almorranas siendo sodomizado?


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


>



Madre mia, y de esto hace 8 años?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)

SI, Y SOLO SI, RESTAURA SU CANAL DE YOUTUBE TAL COMO LO TENIA ANTES, SIGUE SUBIENDO VIDEOS CON ASIDUIDAD Y NO LO VUELVE A BORRAR.

SI PAGAMOS UN DINERO QUEREMOS UN SERVICIO A CAMBIO.

BASTA YA DE TANTA TONTERÍA CON EL TIPEJO ESTE.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Audio del lobo sobre lo que le ha pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respecto al primer audio.

Dice que las personas humildes y austeras estan machacadas. Ahhhhhhh claro. Está insinuando que trabajar es una tontería. Pues si no quieres estar machacado, trabaja, puto vago de mierda. Esto es lo que hay. Tiene vídeos corriendo por la playa descojonándose de la gente que madruga para ir a trabajar. Este tío es la polla. Hipocresía en estado puro.


----------



## loveisintheair (22 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Respecto al primer audio.
> 
> Dice que las personas humildes y austeras estan machacadas. Ahhhhhhh claro. Está insinuando que trabajar es una tontería. Pues si no quieres estar machacado, trabaja, puto vago de mierda. Esto es lo que hay. Tiene vídeos corriendo por la playa descojonándose de la gente que madruga para ir a trabajar. Este tío es la polla. Hipocresía en estado puro.



En realidad, es un paguitero premium: quiero vivir en los mundos de Yupi y que lo pagues tú.
Y todavía hay gente que se cree que es un hombre libre.
Un hombre libre es el que sobrevive por sí mismo.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> SI, Y SOLO SI, RESTAURA SU CANAL DE YOUTUBE TAL COMO LO TENIA ANTES, SIGUE SUBIENDO VIDEOS CON ASIDUIDAD Y NO LO VUELVE A BORRAR.
> 
> SI PAGAMOS UN DINERO QUEREMOS UN SERVICIO A CAMBIO.
> 
> BASTA YA DE TANTA TONTERÍA CON EL TIPEJO ESTE.



A Lobo es que le cierran los canales, el de youtube por ejemplo 3 strikes por discurso del odio.

Luego el siguiente fue por negacionismo.

Ahora esta el canal cribado de YouTube y el Telegram.

No es que los borre el, es que se los borran, por aclarlo vamos


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Ene 2022)

Deja de mentir. Juegas con fuego


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Ene 2022)

Ya se le pasará.

Tenía que haber ahorrado y tragado en curros 3 o 4 años para tener más margen.

En invierno suele ir al sur y no pasa frío, pero este se ha quedado en el norte


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender.....
> 
> A nadie se le ha pasado por la cabeza decirle al Lobo que se ponga a currar ?



coño es que eso es muy estresante,heteropatriarcal y te jode el karma y además te duele la espalda


----------



## Godofredo1099 (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pu
> 
> Pues rebelate y haz lo mismo.




Si todos hubiésemos hecho lo mismo que él o hubiésemos abrazado las tesis anarcoprimitivistas de Pentti Linkola, a día de hoy no quedaría piedra sobre piedra y viviríamos en chamizos como los Masáis, bailando con la poronga al aire y calentándonos con fuego, con una esperanza media de vida de 30 años.


Esta sociedad es una mierda, pero sólo a base de esfuerzo y trabajo puede construirse algo, de la nada, nada sale como decían los griegos. El vivir en un coche sucio, negarse a estudiar o trabajar y pedir dinero a papá, a tus amigos o a tus subs por patreon no es rebelarte, es ser un cagado que no se atreve a enfrentarse a la vida y lo maquilla con filosofía barata y mucho desparpajo (tengo un colega de 32 años que nunca ha trabajado y vive en Casapapis y se trae un rollo similar aunque dando la turra también con rollos conspiranoicos) o eso o es un caradura que pretende ser financiado por los demás zombies sistémicos de los que tanto se ríe.


Sea como fuere NO es coherente, que se busque un curro, ahorre y se pire por ej a un pueblo de la España vaciada donde ofrecen casa y alojamiento a cambio de vivir allí simplemente o que se pille una casa portátil y unas fanegas y se monte su vida al margen de esa sociedad que tanto detesta, como los de Bronwtown. Lo que no es lógico es hablar tanto y hacer tan poco. Me pregunto de donde coño sacó la pasta para ir a Filipinas el año pasado o a Francia hace unos años...


----------



## Mdutch (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Esa fue la escusa final para echarlo. Pero el trasfondo no era ese. Quería que Lobo le pagase la factura entera de la luz y que lobo le fregara los platos y le ordenarse la casa porque se ve que el tipo era un cerdo y un inútil.



A ver si lo entiendo. 
Un colega le deja vivir en su morada gratis, pero le pide que limpie un poco y NO Fume dentro de casa y os parece mal?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (22 Ene 2022)

Pagaselo tu, bastantes gandules financio ya


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No sólo la como sino que la cocino de pm!



Hoyjan, hoyjan, ¿y a mí me vais a dejar aquí? ¿Me vais a dejar sin apartamento en primera línea de playa y tortilla de patata? Me llevo un teclado y podemos tocar para las indígenas macizas, a ver si cae alguna. En su defecto, puedo fregar los platos.

Si aun así no me queréis, me acojo al plan de pensiones foril de vivir de mantenido.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente.
> Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche.
> No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10 céntimos al mes entre todos, mediante Crowfunding para que pueda alquilarse un chamizo por el norte. Lobo es un tipo que hace mucho por sus seguidores, graba videos, audios, infunde valor y nos mantiene firmes en la verdad.



Aquí tiene un listado de granjas ecológicas que por 5 horas de trabajo dan alojamiento y comida. Www.wwoof.es


----------



## omin0na (22 Ene 2022)

Ni 10 céntimos ni uno.
Como ya te han dicho que aprenda a nadar.
Conmigo no cuentes.


----------



## omin0na (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pu
> 
> Pues rebelate y haz lo mismo.



Rebelate y haz que otros te paguen el alquiler.
No rebelarse es rebelarse y no aceptar donaciones ni ayudas de ese tipo.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pu
> 
> Pues rebelate y haz lo mismo.



De eso nada sus padres tienen un patrimonio de más de 10.000.000 de euros.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 Ene 2022)

Yo si se mete a vivir con el Ludopatrón sí que pondría pasta...


----------



## McNulty (22 Ene 2022)

El lobo quiere vivir como un marqués, pero sin dar un palo al agua y sin ser marqués. Si a los 40 años no has entendido que todo tu bienestar material viene del trabajo de otro, no has entendido nada amego.

Además encima que el buen hombre le deja su puta casa para que viva en ella de gratis, y no se congele de frío en el coche, se pone a discutir con él y a exigirle gilipolleces.   

En fin, lobo no da para más. Se cree que el mundo le debe algo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Ene 2022)

Yo aporto 100€.
Si luego sodomiza al amigo y se corre en su boca.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (22 Ene 2022)

Qué pida una subvención al estao


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Porque el "colega" se quería aprovechar económicamente de Lobo, ya hace falta ser miserable además sabiendo la precaria situación de Lobo.
> Pero ya sabemos como son todos los cobardes, solo se atreven con los más débiles.



Me gustaría a mí saber qué es lo que Lobo considera aprovecharse económicamente.

Seguramente el pavo solo le diría que pagase su parte de luz, agua, gas y comida y el Lobo se echaría las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ene 2022)

Creo que hay una diferencia entre tener una mala racha (por una enfermedad, alguien te robó o algo así) y decidir libremente que uno se automargina, se sale del sistema y vive sin dar explicaciones ni un palo al agua.

Este hombre ha decidió que su estilo vital es ser nómada y contarlo. Bien por él, tomó una decisión y ha sido consecuente con ella. Esa decisión tiene consecuencias. Y no puedes tomar las decisiones y solo aceptar lo bueno que te viene de ellas, tiene que ser todo.

Y una consecuencia de no tener un trabajo, ni un domicilio ni nada es la inseguridad total. Y está experimentándola. Creo que desde hace tiempo. No sigo a este tipo porque no me interesa nada, pero creo que vivía en un coche o en la playa, me suena. Vamos, que lo de quedarse en la puta calle ya lo debería tener asumido.


----------



## Frazier (22 Ene 2022)

Lo que ha pasado en la casa solo lo sabe el Lobo y el dueño, pero por bien que me caiga Lobo también reconozco que la convivencia con él debe ser muy difícil. Aunque está acertado en muchas cosas que expone sobre como funciona el sistema, lo que le causa tantos problemas es su negatividad y derrotismo. Ya lo he dicho en otros hilos, y podría estar ganando bastante dinero si se lo planteara un poco. Labia no le falta y podría crear canales de entrenamiento, mostrando su día a día y hablando de sus cosas (sin cabrear a YouTube). Esos canales generan muchas visitas y se pueden monetizar. Si luego quisiera hablar de temas más censurados o polémicos, pues en Telegram u otras plataformas de video.

En muchos aspectos el mismo es su propio enemigo que se pone zancadillas. Yo entiendo perfectamente la forma en la que quisiera vivir, pero es casi imposible. Solo si tienes una mínima fuente de ingresos se puede hacer, y aun así seguirás estando en el sistema para muchas cosas. Hay que reconocer que todos quisiéramos lograr lo que Lobo intenta hacer, pero no es tan fácil si quieres tener una vida medio decente. Ir dando tumbos tiene muchos problemas si no tienes la cartera con papelitos de colores.


----------



## teperico (22 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Lo que ha pasado en la casa solo lo sabe el Lobo y el dueño, pero por bien que me caiga Lobo también reconozco que la convivencia con él debe ser muy difícil. Aunque está acertado en muchas cosas que expone sobre como funciona el sistema, lo que le causa tantos problemas es su negatividad y derrotismo. Ya lo he dicho en otros hilos, y podría estar ganando bastante dinero si se lo planteara un poco. Labia no le falta y podría crear canales de entrenamiento, mostrando su día a día y hablando de sus cosas (sin cabrear a YouTube). Esos canales generan muchas visitas y se pueden monetizar. Si luego quisiera hablar de temas más censurados o polémicos, pues en Telegram u otras plataformas de video.
> 
> En muchos aspectos el mismo es su propio enemigo que se pone zancadillas. Yo entiendo perfectamente la forma en la que quisiera vivir, pero es casi imposible. Solo si tienes una mínima fuente de ingresos se puede hacer, y aun así seguirás estando en el sistema para muchas cosas. Hay que reconocer que todos quisiéramos lograr lo que Lobo intenta hacer, pero no es tan fácil si quieres tener una vida medio decente. Ir dando tumbos tiene muchos problemas si no tienes la cartera con papelitos de colores.



Lo único que necesitaría hacer es montarse un patreon y subir sus videos en alguna web. Pero no quiere porque el quiere vivir sin casi dinero. El piensa que tener dinero es equivalente a perder la salud y la energía, por eso no lo quiere.


----------



## burbucoches (22 Ene 2022)

Que ejerza


----------



## burbucoches (22 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el vídeo que explica todo ésto?



Lo a borrao pero rula x telegram aun lo tiene bill gates q le tiene ganas Al Tonto este


----------



## Zappa (22 Ene 2022)

Te garantizo que le consigues pagar el chamizo y en menos de dos meses ya ha tenido alguna movida por la que deja la casa y sube otro audio de 20 minutos despotricando contra el mundo, el casero, el chamizo y el sursuncorda.

A los que le dierais dinero, os acabaría llamando cabrones, hijos de puta, gente mala y viciosa.

Sarna con gusto no pica, eso si. 
Y hay formas peores de tirar el dinero.


----------



## HaCHa (22 Ene 2022)

¡Eso, paguitemos a todos los sucnors de TuTubo!
¿Pero a este tío no lo vais a salvar primero, pobrecillo?


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> SI, Y SOLO SI, RESTAURA SU CANAL DE YOUTUBE TAL COMO LO TENIA ANTES, SIGUE SUBIENDO VIDEOS CON ASIDUIDAD Y NO LO VUELVE A BORRAR.
> 
> SI PAGAMOS UN DINERO QUEREMOS UN SERVICIO A CAMBIO.
> 
> BASTA YA DE TANTA TONTERÍA CON EL TIPEJO ESTE.



¿Para que que quieres que esté en YouTube si está en Telegram donde tiene su canal con sus videos? ¿Tienes acciones YouTube o que?



Mdutch dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo.
> Un colega le deja vivir en su morada gratis, pero le pide que limpie un poco y NO Fume dentro de casa y os parece mal?



Gratis no, que le pagaba media factura de la luz y Le ayudaba con todos los trabajos de su casa de campo.


----------



## Borjamari (22 Ene 2022)

Quiere vivir a costa de los demás pero poniendo sus normas. Como el Podemita que pide dinero prestado y luego se queja porque lo tiene que devolver.

La verdadera libertad tiene un precio muy elevado que no está dispuesto a pagar.


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Que equivocadas son todas vuestras filosofías, "como el mundo es una mierda, sigamos contribuyendo a que lo siga siendo con nuestra actitud de mierda".

Si todos nos ayudasemos, no habría pobreza.

Pero lleváis la ideología del Nwo grabada a fuego.


----------



## Smoker (22 Ene 2022)

Que busque un trabajo


----------



## DonCrisis (22 Ene 2022)

El tipo no me cae mal, pero tiene pinta de que no es nada fácil vivir con él. El otro le dio su casa y le pediría ciertas normas, lo que ha supuesto que el Lobo se vuelva loco.

Me da lástima porque creo que es alguien inteligente y sensible pero su misantropía refleja traumas y desequilibrios previos. Debería cuidar su mente. Si no, lo va a seguir pasando muy mal.


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> El tipo no me cae mal, pero tiene pinta de que no es nada fácil vivir con él. El otro le dio su casa y le pediría ciertas normas, lo que ha supuesto que el Lobo se vuelva loco.
> 
> Me da lástima porque creo que es alguien inteligente y sensible pero su misantropía refleja traumas y desequilibrios previos. Debería cuidar su mente. Si no, lo va a seguir pasando muy mal.



En que te basas para dar esa versión? Yo he visto los videos y escritos donde explica lo ocurrido, aunque ya los ha borrado todos.

Se ve que el tipo quería APROVECHARSE de Lobo, que es muy distinto a tu versión.
Los cobardes solo se atreven con los más vulnerables.

Lobo Le pagaba media factura de la luz y Le ayudaba con todos los trabajos de su casa de campo. Pero el tirano quería más y quería que le pagase la factura entera y tenerlo allí a todas horas y allí se rompió la cuerda.


----------



## Aspass (22 Ene 2022)

Pues yo le ayudaría pero este muchacho tiene pinta de discutir con todo el mundo por sus propios problemas.... 
Y lo digo pq sé lo que es. A veces estás tan jodido que sin darte cuenta discutes con todo el mundo, todo el mundo quiere aprovecharse de ti y te vas de todas partes, huyendo de nosesabe qué.
Así que, probablemente, aunque le ayudara alojandole o buscándole casas gratis y similares, acabará también discutiendo conmigo.
Creo que lobo debe centrarse y para eso tendrá que dar muchas vueltas


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Ya dijo que su madre le envía dinero todos los meses y heredó el piso de la abuela que lo tiene para él solito
> 
> El hilo es innecesario ya que además ,estuvo unos meses atrás viviendo de transferencias de sus seguidores.



Esa información que das es muy interesante. ¿Como lo sabes? Cuéntanos más.


----------



## McNulty (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Para que que quieres que esté en YouTube si está en Telegram donde tiene su canal con sus videos? ¿Tienes acciones YouTube o que?
> 
> 
> Gratis no, que le pagaba media factura de la luz y Le ayudaba con todos los trabajos de su casa de campo.



Eso es lo que dice lobo, nos falta la otra parte.


----------



## DonCrisis (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> En que te basas para dar esa versión? Yo he visto los videos y escritos donde explica lo ocurrido, aunque ya los ha borrado todos.
> 
> Se ve que el tipo quería APROVECHARSE de Lobo, que es muy distinto a tu versión.
> Los cobardes solo se atreven con los más vulnerables.
> ...



Claro, pero eso es su versión. Y generalmente las versiones suelen estar subjetivadas y decoradas. Habría que oir la versión del otro tipo.

Me baso en lo que conozco de él por sus vídeos. Y creo que es una persona difícil de convivir con él. Y ya digo que me cae bien y veía muchos de sus vídeos. Pero esa misantropía y ese odio exacerbado me indican desequilibrios emocionales. Debería tratarlos. Se le ve muy infeliz y atormentado.


----------



## Zappa (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Que equivocadas son todas vuestras filosofías, "como el mundo es una mierda, sigamos contribuyendo a que lo siga siendo con nuestra actitud de mierda".



El problema no es la ideología sino el Lobo en sí. He visto bastantes vídeos suyos como para entender que el problema es él mismo.
Tiene una actitud profundamente autodestructiva, aunque se cuide físicamente de la hostia.
Se niega a ver NADA, repito, NADA positivo en la vida.

Debe tener un ideal de vida perfecta, que se resume en libertad y felicidad.
En eso no es muy diferente del resto, pero lo que le diferencia, es que pretende que sea GRATIS.

Y como la mayoría de las cosas cuestan dinero, por poco que sea, nos quedan dos opciones:

Tragar e ir tirando. Te conviertes, acorde al Lobo, en una mala persona, un NPC vicioso y mezquino. Porque el dinero te cuesta ganarlo y lo valoras, y claro, no lo regalas, ni lo tiras.

No tragar. Eres un ser espiritual y libre, pero al mismo tiempo, NECESITAS el dinero como sea. Aunque sea para pagar la puta gasolina del coche en el que vives. Y te puedes contar LAS HISTORIAS QUE QUIERAS sobre tu nobleza personal por NO TRAGAR, pero al final, alguien acaba tragando por ti. 

Alguien (léase los que le vayan a dar un duro en el foro), trabaja, o consigue el dinero con algún tipo de esfuerzo, para regalárselo al Lobo.

Lobo queda moralmente limpio, no ha tenido que tragar con el malvado sistema.

Te GARANTIZO que si llegado el momento el Lobo coge ese dinero que le habéis reservado para que TENGA UNA CASA, y se lo gasta en nuevas aventuras, SERÉIS LOS MALOS si le echáis en cara que hicisteis un crowdfunding para una casa y no para vacaciones pagadas.

Pero adelante, haz la prueba. Ingrésale 30.000€ en la cuenta, y quizás se compre una casa, y deje de tener esa mala vida.

Lo dudo mucho, porque esa mala vida es su forma de mantenerse "limpio" moralmente hablando.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Echando cuentas necesitaríamos 3000 personas, para que pagando 10 céntimos alcancemos la cifra de 300 euros al mes para el alquiler de un chamizo norteño.
> 
> Si no conseguimos reunir 3000 seguidores, podemos subir la cifra y pagar 50 céntimos al mes entre 700 y seguiría siendo bien poco para nuestros bolsillos. Incluso pagando 1 euro al mes, seguiría siendo una aportación bien barata y lo podríamos conseguir con 300 o 400 seguidores.
> 
> TODAS LAS ACTUALIZACIONES QUE ESCRIBA Y RESPUESTAS MIAS, TENDRÁN QUE SER EN ESTE MENSAJE. YA QUE BURBUJA ESTÁ COMETIENDO UNA CHAPUZA CONMIGO Y NO ME DEJA PUBLICAR MENSAJES NUEVOS EN MIS PROPIOS HILOS.



Estoy de acuerdo. Hasta 50 ctms al mes.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Burbujin00 dijo:


> Pero si es un actor y de familia de bien, os está tangando desde hace años, vaya vaya
> 
> Algunos no aprendeis ni a pedradas en la cabeza
> 
> ...



Lo dices como si la mayoría de actores no se muriesen de hambre...


----------



## Topacio (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Esa información que das es muy interesante. ¿Como lo sabes? Cuéntanos más.



Está en los vídeos del canal.
Transferencias + o- lo contó cuando empezó la 40tena
Lo del piso de la abuela y de que su mamá le da paguitas está en los vídeos más recientes


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2022)

El lobo ya no espera nada de la vida, nada que ver con el remero sistémico cuyo motor vital es el miedo a la muerte. El lobo nunca ha ocultado su desprecio más absoluto hacia los "zombis sistémicos". Tampoco ha ocultado que él ha decidido ser como una GARRAPATA para "este sistema satánico", como él lo llama, viviendo en los límites, sin aportarle nada. Parafraseando a Orwell, el lobo sentencia: "lo importante no es mantenerse vivo sino mantenerse humano". Creo que no se ríe de la gente despierta que sigue remando por necesidad, sino de los zombis sistémicos que no se plantean nada y que sostienen al mismo Sistema que los esclaviza y los mata a su debido tiempo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Klapaucius (22 Ene 2022)

Que se busque la vida. Es un quejica y una eterna víctima. Si le gusta dormir en el coche pues mejor para él.


----------



## Pasta (22 Ene 2022)

Ya lo djo un forero en otro hilo:

Que se abra un patreon y vaya contando su proceso de tragar mierda, currar en lo que sea, ir juntando dinero, arreglarse un chamizo e ir haciendo su huerto, etc. Cuando se de cuenta tiene 100 tíos pagando un patreon donde sube vídeos del proceso, no de seguir escupiendo mierda y mal rollo. 100 tíos a 10€ al mes se saca ya sus mil pavos. Lógicamente no querrá pasar de 500€ o por ahí, porque no querrá pagar autónomos ni nada, quiere que le venga todo dado y eso no pasa.


----------



## Burbujin00 (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo dices como si la mayoría de actores no se muriesen de hambre...



Lo digo en plan que lleva haciendo un papel años, nada más ... Y que la mitad de lo que dice es mentira o producto de su imaginación/delirios


----------



## pepetemete (22 Ene 2022)

Para que él pueda vivir, otros tienen que remar.
La vida es así de puta, y remeros siempre han existido y siempre existirán.
La sociedad es compleja y dispar porque es un reflejo de la idiosincracia del ser humano.
El que no entienda esto, solo puede quejarse o hacerse la víctima , pero en cierto modo es un ignorante...o eso, o un aprovechado como el mismo sistema.


----------



## Lake (22 Ene 2022)

Ya lo dije ... el Lobo tiene un trabajo , que es el de profeta , iluminado o como lo querais llamar ; a mí me la trae al pairo lo que haga o deje de hacer para ganarse la vida mientras siga aportando a la humanidad como lo está haciendo - con honestidad , como prueba su odisea causada por " no pasar por el aro " - con su preclara visión de la sociedad y su descripción de cómo está montada y con cuales factores hemos de lidiar para sobrevivir día a día . que no son los que nos cuenta la TV , por cierto.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Burbujin00 dijo:


> Lo digo en plan que lleva haciendo un papel años, nada más ... Y que la mitad de lo que dice es mentira o producto de su imaginación/delirios



Todo youtuber es en cierta medida un actor, si él lo era de antes normal que se apoye en eso para sacar más recursos. No entiendo que hay de malo en eso.

Sobre lo de que dice mentiras o delirios... Joder, él especula. No puedes probar ni que sea mentira ni que sea verdad lo que dice.


----------



## Tyg3r (22 Ene 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Para que él pueda vivir, otros tienen que remar.
> La vida es así de puta, y remeros siempre han existido y siempre existirán.
> La sociedad es compleja y dispar porque es un reflejo de la idiosincracia del ser humano.
> El que no entienda esto, solo puede quejarse o hacerse la víctima , pero en cierto modo es un ignorante...o eso, o un aprovechado como el mismo sistema.



Aplica eso a multimillonarios como los Rockefeller y empezarás a entender cómo funciona el mundo. Esos son los parásitos para los que remáis, y no gente como Lobo Estepario.

Al final sois igual de cainitas que los que dicen "si yo me bakuno, que se bakunen todos". "Si yo soy un esclavo del sistema, que lo sean todos".

Y ahí estáis rabiando porque otros se niegan a pasar por el aro, en lugar de enfrentaros a la causa de vuestra esclavitud: vuestro propio apego que camufláis como necesidad, por el que hacéis cosas que no queréis hacer. Vendéis vuestro tiempo y vuestra voluntad como prostitutas.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Hoyjan, hoyjan, ¿y a mí me vais a dejar aquí? ¿Me vais a dejar sin apartamento en primera línea de playa y tortilla de patata? Me llevo un teclado y podemos tocar para las indígenas macizas, a ver si cae alguna. En su defecto, puedo fregar los platos.
> 
> Si aun así no me queréis, me acojo al plan de pensiones foril de vivir de mantenido.



Venga!! vamos a montar el camarote de los hermanos Marx foril!


----------



## pepetemete (22 Ene 2022)

Tyg3r dijo:


> Aplica eso a multimillonarios como los Rockefeller y empezarás a entender cómo funciona el mundo. Esos son los parásitos para los que remáis, y no gente como Lobo Estepario.
> 
> Al final sois igual de cainitas que los que dicen "si yo me bakuno, que se bakunen todos". "Si yo soy un esclavo del sistema, que lo sean todos".
> 
> Y ahí estáis rabiando porque otros se niegan a pasar por el aro, en lugar de enfrentaros a la causa de vuestra esclavitud: vuestro propio apego que camufláis como necesidad, por el que hacéis cosas que no queréis hacer. Vendéis vuestro tiempo y vuestra voluntad como prostitutas.



Yo no estoy rabiando por nada... cada uno escoge lo que cree que es más conveniente por las razones que sean.
Él ha encontrado su forma de vida y yo la mía, solo que yo no voy haciendo videos quejándome o contando my vida.
Yo no me considero un esclavo de nada ni de nadie, a lo mejor el análisis de las circunstancias es lo que falla en algunos indivíduos. 
Si por esclavitud entiendes "dependencia" , claro que todos dependemos de algo o de alguien en cierto modo y en muchas etapas de nuestra vida, y no por ello somos esclavos.

Seguro que el lobo éste no hace cosas que no quiere hacer  venga!... además, el tema trata de que el pintas éste al final, depende siempre de cuatro inadaptados que se creen diferentes y al final son más de lo mismo.

Tiene que ser una joyita en persona, jesucristo reencarnado.



> Vendéis vuestro tiempo y vuestra voluntad como prostitutas.



Quizás... al final , en cierto modo, todos nos prostituimos , incluso los seguidores del macho alfa éste


----------



## EGO (22 Ene 2022)

Lo descacharrante es la gente que lo critica, pero luego bien que estan cotilleando en su canal de telegram para ver que coño hace.

Es nuestro Alexander Supertrump, pero en version puretilla quejica y si morir en un autobus perdido en la naturaleza salvaje.

_*"Sé audaz. Son demasiadas las personas que se sienten infelices y que no toman la iniciativa de cambiar su situación porque se las ha condicionado para que acepten una vida basada en la estabilidad, las convenciones y el conformismo. Tal vez parezca que todo eso nos proporciona serenidad, pero en realidad no hay nada mas perjudicial para el espíritu aventurero del hombre que la idea de un futuro estable. El núcleo esencial del alma humana es la pasión por la aventura. La dicha de vivir proviene de nuestros encuentros con experiencias nuevas y de ahí que no hay mayor dicha que vivir con unos horizontes que cambian sin cesar, con un sol que es nuevo y distinto cada día. Si quieres obtener más de la vida, Ron, debes renunciar a una existencia segura y monótona. Debes adoptar un estilo de vida donde todo sea provisional y no haya orden, algo que al principio te parecerá enloquecedor. Sin embargo, una vez que te hayas acostumbrado, comprenderás el sentido de una vida semejante y apreciarás su extraordinaria belleza. En pocas palabras, deja Salton City y ponte en marcha. Te aseguro que sentirás una gran alegría si lo haces. Aunque sospecho que harás caso omiso de mis consejos. Sé que piensas que soy testarudo, pero tú lo eres aún más. En el viaje de regreso tuviste la oportunidad de contemplar una de las grandes maravillas de la Tierra, el Gran Cañón del Colorado, algo que todo americano debería ver al menos una vez en la vida. Sin embargo, por alguna razón que no alcanzo a comprender, todo lo que querías era salir corriendo hacia casa tan rápido como fuera posible y volver a una situación donde siempre experimentas lo mismo. Mucho me temo que en el futuro seguirás teniendo las mismas inclinaciones y te perderás todas las maravillas que Dios ha puesto en este mundo para que el hombre las descubra. No eches raíces, no te establezcas. Cambia a menudo de lugar, lleva una vida nómada, renueva cada día tus expectativas. Aún te quedan muchos años de vida, Ron, y sería una pena que no aprovecharas este momento para introducir cambios revolucionarios en tu existencia y adentrarte en un reino de experiencias que desconoces. Te equivocas si piensas que la dicha procede sólo o en su mayor parte de las relaciones humanas. Dios la ha puesto por doquier. Se encuentra en todas y cada una de las cosas que podemos experimentar. Sólo tenemos que ser valientes, rebelarnos contra nuestro estilo de vida habitual y empezar a vivir al margen de las convenciones.*_
*Lo que quiero decir es que no necesitas tener a alguien contigo para traer una nueva luz a tu vida. Está ahí fuera, sencillamente, esperando que la agarres, y todo lo que tienes que hacer es el gesto de alcanzarla. Tu único enemigo eres tú mismo y esa terquedad que te impide cambiar las circunstancias en que vives.*
_*Espero que abandones Salton City tan pronto como puedas, enganches un pequeño remolque a tu camioneta y empieces a contemplar la gran obra que Dios ha creado en el Oeste americano. De verdad, Ron. Aprenderás mucho de todo lo que veas y de las personas que conozcas. Lleva una vida austera, no vayas a moteles, prepárate tú mismo la comida. Ten como norma gastar lo menos posible y la satisfacción con que vivirás será mucho mayor. Espero que la próxima vez que nos veamos seas un hombre nuevo y hayas acumulado un sinfín de aventuras y experiencias. No lo pienses dos veces. No intentes encontrar justificaciones para aplazarlo. Sólo tienes que salir y hacerlo. Así de simple. Sentirás una gran alegría por haber emprendido un nuevo camino. Cuídate, Ron,"*_


----------



## sasuke (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (22 Ene 2022)

sasuke dijo:


>



Vivimos en una Matrix ATROZ y DEMONÍACA.


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Venga!! vamos a montar el camarote de los hermanos Marx foril!



Onvre, tampoco es eso. Al cucharoso le podemos mandar con el tal lobo estepario, para que compartan habenturas demijrantes.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Ene 2022)

Un par de videos he visto de este hombre, y me han llegado. 
Su discurso es siempre el mismo... la proliferación de profetas de pacotilla en tiempos difíciles es siempre la misma.
Pasó en la antigüedad y ahora no iba a ser diferente.

El que quiera que le siga, y que le ayude si le da la gana, pero vale ya de victimismo o de pensar que somos mejores que quienes no hacen lo mismo que nosotros.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (22 Ene 2022)

*Que ejerza de chapero o limpie escaleras a 3 euros la hora *


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Lobo Estepario ha resubido el vídeo donde cuenta todo en su canal de Telegram:
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Quien no pueda ver el vídeo, que entre a este enlace, que es la dirección de la su canal de Telegram. Ahí podréis ver su video donde lo explica todo bajo el título "Lo resubo. Que se joda" :








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


You can view and join @monitoestepario right away.




t.me


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Ene 2022)

Estas mintiendo para ganar fama en el foro. Y la gente que te sigue el juego sabiendo que es mentira lo que dices, para sacar la rabia que tienen contra el lobo. Lamentable sociedad en la que vivimos de cobardes y miserables del nwo


----------



## Blunae (22 Ene 2022)

Yo leyendo el hilo entero, creo que el Lobo debe de tener cinco o seis cuentas aquí en Burbuja, a cada una le asigna un papel distinto, así parece que hay gente que defiende su pensamiento y forma de vida. 
Anteriormente veía al Lobo como un tío auténtico, ahora ya me he dado cuenta de que su discurso se contradice, y cuando dice blanco, luego es negro.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Onvre, tampoco es eso. Al cucharoso le podemos mandar con el tal lobo estepario, para que compartan habenturas demijrantes.



Si no es por este comentario, no te pillo. Cambiáis tanto de nick!!!


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Ene 2022)

Blunae dijo:


> Yo leyendo el hilo entero, creo que el Lobo debe de tener *cinco o seis cuentas aquí en Burbuja*, a cada una le asigna un papel distinto, así parece que hay gente que defiende su pensamiento y forma de vida.
> Anteriormente veía al Lobo como un tío auténtico, ahora ya me he dado cuenta de que su discurso se contradice, y cuando dice blanco, luego es negro.



Pues si tenemos en cuenta nuestras costumbres... POCO ME PARECE!!!!!!


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

https://cdn.memegenerator.es/imagenes/memes/full/5/66/5662822.jpg


Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estas mintiendo para ganar fama en el foro. Y la gente que te sigue el juego sabiendo que es mentira lo que dices, para sacar la rabia que tienen contra el lobo. Lamentable sociedad en la que vivimos de cobardes y miserables del nwo



Yo solo digo lo que he visto en su canal. Ahí he dejado el enlace a su canal de Telegram donde ha vuelto a subir el vídeo que quitó ayer y donde cuenta lo sucedido con ese "colega".
No se trata de mentir o no mentir. Si alguien miente, en todo caso sería Lobo Estepario. Yo solo cuento lo que el dijo en su canal.



Lake dijo:


> Ya lo dije ... el Lobo tiene un trabajo , que es el de profeta , iluminado o como lo querais llamar ; a mí me la trae al pairo lo que haga o deje de hacer para ganarse la vida mientras siga aportando a la humanidad como lo está haciendo - con honestidad , como prueba su odisea causada por " no pasar por el aro " - con su preclara visión de la sociedad y su descripción de cómo está montada y con cuales factores hemos de lidiar para sobrevivir día a día . que no son los que nos cuenta la TV , por cierto.



Es verdad, ahí le has dado, Lobo aporta a la humanidad y ese es su trabajo. Sin gente como el, sin estos referentes, la humanidad termina de hundirse del todo.
A lo largo de la historia siempre han sido necesarios los filósofos y se les respetaba. Que vivamos en un mundo donde ya no se les respeta porque solo se respeta lo que se monetiza, no significa que no debamos respetarlo nosotros. La falta de filosofía matará al mundo y ya lo está haciendo. Tienen su merecido quienes no la respetan y morirán amoñecados o en la guerra. Porque no piensan, ya no piensan ni tienen criterio propio, solo piensan lo que les dice la tele que piensen. Y la filosofía es pensamiento.


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> https://cdn.memegenerator.es/imagenes/memes/full/5/66/5662822.jpg
> 
> Yo solo digo lo que he visto en su canal. Ahí he dejado el enlace a su canal de Telegram donde ha vuelto a subir el vídeo que quitó ayer y donde cuenta lo sucedido con ese "colega".
> No se trata de mentir o no mentir. Si alguien miente, en todo caso sería Lobo Estepario. Yo solo cuento lo que el dijo en su canal.
> ...



A ver. Yo he oído mencionar al tal lobo estepario en este foro, pero nunca he sentido el impulso de abrir un video suyo. Pero desde el momento en que tiene la casa de la abuela y una asignación monetaria materna, la pregunta es: ¿qué coño nos estás contando ????? ¿Qué coño de referente va a ser un individuo semejante? ¿De qué coño de aportaciones hablas, hombre? Y si todo el lío con su tal amigo es que estaba metido en su casa y no quería pagar ni la luz, la cosa ya se pone demijrante calidac foro premium.


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Ya lo dije ... el Lobo tiene un trabajo , que es el de profeta , iluminado o como lo querais llamar ; a mí me la trae al pairo lo que haga o deje de hacer para ganarse la vida mientras siga aportando a la humanidad como lo está haciendo - con honestidad , como prueba su odisea causada por " no pasar por el aro " - con su preclara visión de la sociedad y su descripción de cómo está montada y con cuales factores hemos de lidiar para sobrevivir día a día . que no son los que nos cuenta la TV , por cierto.



Es verdad, ahí le has dado, Lobo aporta a la humanidad y ese es su trabajo. Sin gente como el, son estos referentes a la la humanidad yermi


Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver. Yo he oído mencionar al tal lobo estepario en este foro, pero nunca he sentido el impulso de abrir un video suyo. Pero desde el momento en que tiene la casa de la abuela y una asignación monetaria materna, la pregunta es: ¿qué coño nos estás contando ????? ¿Qué coño de referente va a ser un individuo semejante? ¿De qué coño de aportaciones hablas, hombre? Y si todo el lío con su tal amigo es que estaba metido en su casa y no quería pagar ni la luz, la cosa ya se pone demijrante calidac foro premium.



Si no has visto ni un solo video, no se que coño haces opinando aquí. Te remito a que te vuelvas a leer mi mensaje anterior, esta editado sobre el tema de la filosofía. Si te sigue importando una mierda, a mí si que me la trae al pairo tu opinión. Si a ti Lobo te la trae al pairo, ¿para que entras? En fin. Dialogo para besugos.


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Es verdad, ahí le has dado, Lobo aporta a la humanidad y ese es su trabajo. Sin gente como el, son estos referentes a la la humanidad yermi
> 
> Si no has visto ni un solo video, no se que coño haces opinando aquí. Te remito a que te vuelvas a leer mi mensaje anterior, esta editado sobre el tema de la filosofía. Si te sigue importando una mierda, a mí si que me la trae al pairo tu opinión. Si a ti Lobo te la trae al pairo, ¿para que entras? En fin. Dialogo para besugos.



Entro porque tú has abierto un hilo en un foro público para pedir dinero para un tío que no da ni golpe y vive de su familia, y me llama la atención que seas tan ingenuo de tener por ídolo a un farsanta casaabueli. Como forero, estoy entre los potenciales donantes. Y no es la primera vez que participio en una donación a alguien.


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Entro porque tú has entrado a pedir dinero para un tío que no da ni golpe y vive de su familia, y me llama la atención que seas tan ingenuo. Como forero, estoy entre los potenciales donantes. Y no es la primera vez que participio en una donación a alguien.



Si a ti no te interesa aportar dinero, no entres. Nadie te está obligando. Es así de fácil. Si tienes las ideas tan claras, no se de donde te viene esa rabia y conflicto interior que se desprende de tus palabras.


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Si a ti no te interesa aportar dinero, no entres. Nadie te está obligado. Es así de fácil. Si tienes las ideas tan claras, no se de donde te viene esa rabia interior que se desprende de tus palabras.



No es rabia, es que, como aludido y forero mucho más antiguo que tú, considero conveniente contribuir a desenmascarar ídolos de mierda. No es desde la rabia que te lo digo. Sino desde la corrección amistosa. Salvo que seas el hijoputa del tal lobo estepario, lo cual tampoco es la primera vez que sucede en el foro.

No sé si has vivido las legendarias peticiones de dinero que han tenido en el foro en el pasado. Timos históricos que han dejado muchas risas foriles. Cuidado pues.

Yo, por ejemplo, ayudo a Liberum y a Alvise, que eso sí son héroes y sí nos ayudan contra la tiranía que padecemos. Foreros que han tenido desgracias y han necesitado dinero en momentos puntuales, se les ayuda también, claro que sí. A un zángano de libro, pues no, onvre, no. Que ya tenemos bastantes paguiteros impuestos.


----------



## GT5 (22 Ene 2022)

Es la ley. Sois ratas, imbéciles, gentuza, y no podéis tener un ídolo decente, valioso y heroico porque os mataría de envidia y humillación uno así.

Las ratas obligatoriametne vais a tener un ídolo inmoral, falsario, estafador y caradura. Ocurría cuando la época cebollo en el ático, ocurre ahora con randiano. Ocurre con los chacs nuncafollers que idolatran los vírgenes. Ocurre con el ciclado teñido que idolatra el tomasplazt. Ocurría con Nietzsche.

En el ático no pueden idolatrar a Marwa, Limitless o Travel Bum, que son los héroes y los genios. Idolatran a nofappers mamarrachos nuncafollers o a famosos del tiktok que entran a omegle y entonces por serlo ligan.

No podíais tener como ídolo a un notas que pasara de vagabundo a trabajar en remoto por 3000 al mes. O a un tipo que viviera en el campo a costa de gallinas, cerdos y huertos. Teníais que tener como ídolo a un tarado que chilla una cosa mientras hace la contraria, a un jeta que vive a costa de la pena que le da a su familia, porque toda su familia sabrá que es un enfermo mental, uno que se hace 6 cuentas en burbuja para sacar pasta como una maricona inútil, vaga, ladrona y cobarde, a un delirante mentiroso que presume de abdominales y de ir a Bali mientras te canta como un disco rallado rollos tylerdurdianos (a su vez ese personaje de cine era otro mamarracho estafador contradictorio al que sólo un cretino virgen podría idolatrar).


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es rabia, es que, como aludido y forero mucho más antiguo que tú, considero conveniente contribuir a desenmascarar ídolos de mierda. No es desde la rabia que te lo digo. Sino desde la corrección amistosa. Salvo que seas el hijoputa del tal lobo estepario, lo cual tampoco es la primera vez que sucede en el foro.
> 
> No sé si has vivido las legendarias peticiones de dinero que han tenido en el foro en el pasado. Timos históricos que han dejado muchas risas foriles. Cuidado pues.
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, ayudo a Liberum y a Alvise, que eso sí son héroes y sí nos ayudan contra la tiranía que padecemos. Foreros que han tenido desgracias y han necesitado dinero en momentos puntuales, se les ayuda también, claro que sí. A un zángano de libro, pues no, onvre, no. Que ya tenemos bastantes paguiteros impuestos.



No se porque tienes que insultar llamando Hijo puta a Lobo Estepario. Y luego dices que no tienes rabia.
El tal Lobo nunca ha pedido dinero y ha podido hacerlo dada la cantidad de seguidores que tiene en su canal.
Que me quieras desenmascarar un mito, te lo agradezco.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Ene 2022)

Han abierto otro hilo. En el Principal.






Cántabro acoge a Lobo Estepario en su casa del pueblo y la cosa acaba malamente


Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína




www.burbuja.info





Lo mismo acaban fusionándolo con éste.


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

No creo que envidie a los empujacarritos si el ha escogido no ser padre. Toda persona coherente con sus ideas, vive en paz consigo mismo y no envidia a nadie. Oportunidades ha tenido de ser padre, sino lo fue es porque no ha querido.


----------



## Saluter (23 Ene 2022)

NO SE CON QUE PERMISO DESAPARECE ESTE TEMA DE MI LISTA PERSONAL DE TEMAS PUBLICADOS POR MI !!!!!


----------



## Psico Jones (23 Ene 2022)

Este tal "Saluter" es el Lobo Estepario, canta más que la faraona Lola Flores bailando bulerias. 

Cúrratelo un poco más anda.

Típico de los pijos y niños ricos de mierda, que se creen que son la puta hostia y los putos amos y los demás son unos pobres idiotas. 

Lo he visto muchas veces, por desgracia.


----------



## Psico Jones (23 Ene 2022)

Soy tu psiquiatra.


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Ene 2022)

Yo voto por que se vaya a vivir a la Estepa.


----------

